# Large School Air Raid Shelter, PLYMOUTH



## kernowexpeditionary (Aug 31, 2009)

Having known about a shelter in this school for many years, i was unsure if it still existed, been filled in or just capped, its been on the "to do" list for sometime, just waiting for the building blocks to fall into place and make the explore viable.

the three vital componants ended up being a map i found online, and some great advice from both VWCHICK and BADOOSH, thanks a lot guys, sure we'll sort a group visit asap! 

Due to the fact this is a school, and therefore slightly sensitive im not prepared to say where or which one this is, and id be gratefull to the others that know to keep it to themselves, hope u understand guys!

some amazing graff still lines the walls of the shelter, german u-boats and bombers, hitler in a gallows, etc, 

shelter is in great condition, although stripped, an original bench remains and some broken bottle glass etc, 

let these pics take you back to those dark days - the plymouth blitz of march/april 1941

























































another one done! enjoy!


----------



## v-w-chick (Aug 31, 2009)

*awwwww LOVE IT 
cant believe i turnt it down. well technically iv already been down here, when i was 10 
thanks for the mention
its in great condition, i dont remember the drawings, and i do remember the bench 
means alot to me this 1, glad to see it again.
good work damien

kelly*


----------



## v-w-chick (Aug 31, 2009)

ooh i keep lookin lol, cant sleep now


----------



## mk1kebab (Aug 31, 2009)

very nice, I love seeing old graffiti! great find


----------



## Badoosh (Aug 31, 2009)

Great to see you made it dude! Would have loved to join you but the amber nectar was freely flowing. If there had been one of these under my school i would have always gone missing at break lol. It's good to see it in such fantastic condition, still a shame to know that they demolished the other 4 here. Good work


----------



## spikey (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice one dude looks exactly like devonport !!!!!


----------



## justcurious (Aug 31, 2009)

Great one!! That`s in really good nick and some good shots too


----------

